# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Satakunnan Liikenne

## killerpop

Uusia autoja lienee tulossa vuodelle 2006 ainakin kolme Scania Eaglea, mutta huhu kantautui, ett&#228; viisi autoa pit&#228;isi tulla. Olisko n&#228;ist&#228; pari sitten Volvoja? Vai jaksottuuko hankinnat pidemm&#228;lle aikaj&#228;nteelle?

Lienee digipiirturiasetus vauhdittanut alkuvuoden autohankintoja  :Wink:

----------


## Miska

> Lienee digipiirturiasetus vauhdittanut alkuvuoden autohankintoja


Yleisesti varmaan on niin, että täksi kevääksi ja kesäksi on kasautunut runsaasti uusien bussien tilauksia, digipiirturin lisäksi kun syksy tuo tullessaan Euro4-vaatimuksen. 

Satakunnan Liikenteen kohdalla taas ei ehkä voi puhua mistään poikkeuksellisen suuresta kertahankinnasta, uusia autoja kun on hankittu yleensäkin 5-6 vuodessa. Tosin pari viime vuotta ovat olleet poikkeuksellisen hiljaisia, uusia autoja tuli kumpanakin vuotena vain 3.

----------


## kemkim

> Yleisesti varmaan on niin, että täksi kevääksi ja kesäksi on kasautunut runsaasti uusien bussien tilauksia, digipiirturin lisäksi kun syksy tuo tullessaan Euro4-vaatimuksen. 
> 
> Tosin pari viime vuotta ovat olleet poikkeuksellisen hiljaisia, uusia autoja tuli kumpanakin vuotena vain 3.


Mikäs tämä Euro4-vaatimus on? Pitääkö kaikissa busseissa olla tänä syksynä digipiirturit, eikö niitä voi jälkikäteen asentaa vanhoihin? Kyllä niissä Porin pikavuoroissa silti matkustajia on riittänyt, kun itse olen niillä kulkenut, joten ei se ainakaan matkustajien puutteesta johtune. Mahtaneeko olla muuten vaan säästökuuri menossa, aikovat kerralla ostaa enemmän busseja?

----------


## killerpop

#42 on jo reilun kuukauden ajellut ja seuraavat kaksi saanevat numerot #59 ja #64. Odotettavissa jopa elokuun/syyskuun vaihteessa.

----------


## killerpop

Mainittakoon myös, että yhtiö on vihdoin ottanut Pusatec:n koneet osalle vakiovuoroistansa. Harjavallan suuntaan Pusatecit, Rauman suuntaan (vielä) Buscomit. Riippuu tietty autosta mitä on asennettu, joten ihan tiesuunnittain ei voi vetää linjausta.

----------


## killerpop

LKI-sarja jatkuu: SatLi #59 on saanut kilven LKI-776 ja tätä kirjoittaessa se majailee Puinnintien varikolla. Linjakilpi tässäkin matalaa mallia, ilmeisesti samanlainen Mitron LCD kuin #42:ssa ja muissakin.

----------


## kalto

> #42 on jo reilun kuukauden ajellut ja seuraavat kaksi saanevat numerot #59 ja #64. Odotettavissa jopa elokuun/syyskuun vaihteessa.



Tuorein hankinta eli #64 liikkuu rekisterinumerolla LKI-794.

----------


## killerpop

Ja nyt kun uudet ovat tulleet, on viimeistään aikaa spekulaatioille, mutta myös faktalle, mitä lähtee pois.

Ainakin autot #11, #29 ja #31 ovat löytäneet uuden kodin Pohjolan Matkoilta. Kaikki kolme autoa ovat siis Star 502 / Volvo B10M-C ExpressBusseja 1990-luvun lopusta.

----------


## killerpop

Ja ilmeisesti yksi auto vielä saadaan ennen vuoden vaihtumista, Lahden Autokorin pajalla on tulossa yksi auto SatLille.

----------


## kuukanko

Koiviston Auto -yhtymän emoyhtiö Metsäpietilä Oy on tänään ostanut Satakunnan Liikenne Oy:n koko osakekannan.

----------


## killerpop

Myyntihetkellä autoja talossa on ollut 54 kpl, joista 20 Volvoa ja 34 Scaniaa. Tarkempi katsaus autoihin täällä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Voi helkkarin kuustoista! Hieno Satakuntalais-yritys myyty!  :Icon Frown:

----------


## kemkim

> Voi helkkarin kuustoista! Hieno Satakuntalais-yritys myyty!


Suomen moderneimpiin kuuluva ExpressBus-kalusto vaihtuu parhaat ajat nähneisiin Kabuseihin, kurja juttu. Ja jos hintojakin nostellaan, niin pian kannattaa Helsingin ja Porin/Vaasan väliset matkat tehdä lentokoneella. Kabuseissa kun on ikävää matkustaa ja VR ei osaa hoitaa junia luotettavasti. Onneksi näiden uusien potkuriturbiinikoneiden päästöt alkavat olla jo bussien luokkaa. Eikö joku voisi perustaa Helsingin ja Porin väliä liikennöimään jonkun laadukkaan bussifirman, joka kuljettaisi matkustajia uudella kalustolla ja tarjoaisi erityisen hyviä palveluita? DVD-soittimet jokaiselle penkille, leveät ja pehmeät penkit, juna-asemien tyyliset välipala-automaatit ja langaton netti. Johan alkaisi olla mukavaa matkantekoa verrattuna Koiviston Autoiluun.

----------


## LateZ

Yksi etu kaupassa matkustajalle voisi tulla siitä, että KA osaa hoitaa myös lähiliikennettä kannattavasti. Voisinpa kuvitella nykyisin kannattavan oloiselle reitille Pori-Rauma, ehkä Pori-Kokemäkikin jonkinlaista säännöllistä liikennettä yhtymän tyyliin. Edellytyksiä varmasti löytyisi tasaväliselle ja kattavalle vuorotarjonnalle.

----------


## Miska

> Voisinpa kuvitella nykyisin kannattavan oloiselle reitille Pori-Rauma, ehkä Pori-Kokemäkikin jonkinlaista säännöllistä liikennettä yhtymän tyyliin. Edellytyksiä varmasti löytyisi tasaväliselle ja kattavalle vuorotarjonnalle.


Ikävä kyllä mitään kultakaivoksia nuo Satakunnan Liikenteen vakiovuororeitit eivät taida olla. Kokemäen ja Rauman suunnan vuoroja on viimeisen parin vuoden aikana karsittu harmittavan paljon juuri matkustajien vähyyten vedoten.

----------


## Kani

> leveät ja pehmeät penkit ... Johan alkaisi olla mukavaa matkantekoa verrattuna Koiviston Autoiluun.


Otapa ensi kerralla mittanauha matkalle mukaan, tai käy salaa linja-autoasemalla mittaamassa, jos Kabus-allergia estää varsinaisen matkustamisen. Huomaat, että Kabuseissa on hyvin leveät ja pehmeät penkit sekä muita linja-autotyyppejä enemmän jalkatilaa, koska istuintiheys on tuotannon alusta alkaen valittu harvemmaksi nimenomaan paremman matkustusmukavuuden saavuttamiseksi.

Ei sillä, etteikö Satakunnan Liikenne myös omasta puolestani olisi saanut olla olemassa, mutta tavallisena bussimatkustajana on mahdoton käsittää väitettä Kabusin pikavuoroauton epämukavuudesta.

----------


## TEP70

Saas nähdä, levitetäänkö tuota korkeatasoista kalustoa konsernin muihin toimipisteisiin. Ihan lähellähän olisi aivan hyvä Expressbus-värinen Kutter Deca saatavilla.

Minustakaan penkit eivät ole se kohta Kabusia, jota ensiksi haukkuisin.

----------


## killerpop

Oheinen Satakunnan Kansan sähkeuutinen sopii niin Satakunnan Liikennettä kuin Lauttakylän Autoa käsitteleviin viestiketjuihin,



> *Fuusio ei hävitä Lauttakylän Auton logoja*
> 
> (29.01 13:44) Satakunnan Liikenteen ja Lauttakylän Auton fuusioituminen toukokuun lopulla Satakunnan Liikenne Oy:ksi ei kuitenkaan lopeta Lauttakylän Auton brändiä. Yhtiöt omistavan lahtelaisen Koiviston Auto Oy:n hallintojohtajan Risto Palosen mukaan Lauttakylän Auto jää aputoiminimeksi, jolla ajetaan vakiovuoroja ja koululaisliikennettä. Sen sijaan pikavuorot maalataan Satakunnan Liikenteen entisin, sinivalkoisin värein. Yhtiöllä ei ole ollut edes aikomuksia lopettaa vanhaa brändiä, vaan sen halutaan yritysjärjestelyistä huolimatta säilyvän edelleen katukuvassa.


Eli tällä voitaneen päätellä, että nallelogot autojen kyljissä säilyvät tulevaisuudessakin, oikeastaan niiden määrä kasvaa reilusti?

----------


## Suntikka

Elikkä näin  :Cool:

----------


## vjokinen

> Elikkä näin


Oho? Satakunnan Liikenteelle on tullut uusi telibussi vai?
Hieno homma. Ehdin pelätä jo, että uusimistahti hidastuisi Koiviston Auton myötä!

----------


## Suntikka

> Oho? Satakunnan Liikenteelle on tullut uusi telibussi vai?
> Hieno homma. Ehdin pelätä jo, että uusimistahti hidastuisi Koiviston Auton myötä!


Ei ny sentäs mutta miltäs näyttäis kabussi SatLin väreis....

----------


## TeeJii

Ensimmäiset SL:n autot nähty jo uusissa väreissä autot #49 Tiistai-iltana Pori-Turku linjalla ja #50 Ke-iltana Nakkilan ja Harjavallan välillä matkalla Poriin....maalaamosta tulossa..?

----------


## killerpop

> Ensimmäiset SL:n autot nähty jo uusissa väreissä autot #49 Tiistai-iltana Pori-Turku linjalla ja #50 Ke-iltana Nakkilan ja Harjavallan välillä matkalla Poriin....maalaamosta tulossa..?


Ja nämä uudet värithän ovat sitten "Kuopion Liikenne" -tyyliset konsernin värit, eli toisin kuin Satakunnan Kansan uutisointi aiemmin antoi ymmärtää, ei väreissä juurikaan Satakunnan Liikennettä ole vaan KA:n siniraita kaikessa harmaudessa.

----------


## LateZ

Ehkäpä meidän Satakunnan Liikenteen vakiomatkustajien on vain aika tottua uudenlaiseen aikaan. Palvelu tuntuu jo heikentyneen normaalin bussiliikenteen tasolle. Kaipa sekin käy. Porintie vaan näyttää senverran kannattavalta suunnalta, että sääli sinänsä korkean palvelutason poistuminen.

Tulisipa pian se aika, että Helsingistä Forssaan mennessäni saisin valita 5-10 eri yhtiön autoista ja vuoroista sen, joka tarpeisiini parhaiten vastaa. Nykyään valitettavasti maksava asiakas voi vaikuttaa liikennetarjontaan lähinnä olemalla matkustamatta.

----------


## kemkim

> Ehkäpä meidän Satakunnan Liikenteen vakiomatkustajien on vain aika tottua uudenlaiseen aikaan. Palvelu tuntuu jo heikentyneen normaalin bussiliikenteen tasolle. Kaipa sekin käy. Porintie vaan näyttää senverran kannattavalta suunnalta, että sääli sinänsä korkean palvelutason poistuminen.


Mikäli Helsingin ja Rauman/Porin välinen liikenne on kannattavaa ja "slotteja" löytyy vuorojen välistä, mikä estää perustamasta uutta liikenneyhtiötä tarjoamaan palveluja tälle välille? Ostaa vain bussin, hankkii luvat ja alkaa ajamaan. Kuinka iso prosessi tämä on, mitä arvelette? Miten raskaat ovat viranomais- ja oheiskulut kuten Kampin terminaalin liikennöintimaksut ja lippujärjestelmäkulut? Onko Matkahuollolla jotain "palvelupakettia" aloittelevalle liikennöitsijälle? Miten hyvin vuorolupia saa välille, jolla on jo muuta tarjontaa?

----------


## antti

Niinkauan kuin on nykyiset lait voimassa, sanoisin uuden yrittäjän olevan melkoisen vaikeaa saada esimerkkinä Helsinki - Pori osuudelle, Viranomaiset panevat kaikki uudet lupahakemukset lausuntokierrokselle, eri viranomaiset ja kunnatkin sekä linja-autoliitto antaa lausuntonsa anomuksen tarpeellisuudesta sekä haittaisiko uudet vuorot olemassaolevia vuoroja. Melkein voisi sanoa , jos tällä osuudella löytyisi joku todellinen aukko, viranomaiset ensiksi kysyisivät Koiviston Auton halukkuutta ryhtyä hoitamaan tätä vuoroa. http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantas...D=liikennelupa         ja  http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantas...D=liikennelupa   näistä linkeistä löytyy lakipykälät, varsinaisia viranomaismaksuja asetuksen takuumaksun lisäksi on muutaman kympin leimaverot, samoin linja-autoasemamaksut ym ovat marginaalisia. Omana mielipiteenäni sanoisin nykysysteemin olevan Suomen oloissa kuitenkin paras, jos kaikki liikenne menisi joidenkin eu-ajatusten myötä yhteiskunnan hoitoon, miten valtiolla ja kunnilla riittäisi rahkeet.

----------


## LateZ

Aikaa sitten Satakunnan Liikenteen aikatauluun asti ehtivät uudet Helsinki-Säkylä -vuorot. Iloitsin kannaltani niin hyvään aikaan kulkevasta vuorosta, käyttäisin aamuvuoroa noin 20 kertaa vuodessa, jos sellainen menisi.

No, Satakunnan Liikenne ei ollut ainoa aikataulun aukkopaikkoihin pikavuorolupaa hakenut yritys. Ilmeisesti viranomaiset pitivät oikeudenmukaisimpana ja helpoimpana olla myöntämättä lupia kenellekään. Eipä tarvitse matkustaa Säkylän aamuvuorolla ei.

En ymmärrä kuinka tuossakaan tapauksessa toteutui kenenkään etu. Kakkostien suunta on pikavuororeittinä yksi maan kannattavimmista. Parempi matkustajapalvelu ei minkään firman  suureksi tappioksi olisi ollut. Pikemminkin olisi voinut myöntää lupia kummallekin hakijalle jollakin aikataululla.

Itse en kykene ymmärtämään, miksi säännölliset matkani ovat niin vaikeita, kun kerran liikennöitsijöilläkin olisi halua ajaa. Miksi tällaisessa nykytilanteessa pitäisi pidättäytyä?

----------


## esk1m0

Kiusa se on pienikin kiusa. Eihän siitä kuitenkaan valtiolle sen suurempia kuluja koituisi?

----------


## Lasse

> Ehkäpä meidän Satakunnan Liikenteen vakiomatkustajien on vain aika tottua uudenlaiseen aikaan. Palvelu tuntuu jo heikentyneen normaalin bussiliikenteen tasolle. Kaipa sekin käy. Porintie vaan näyttää senverran kannattavalta suunnalta, että sääli sinänsä korkean palvelutason poistuminen.


Millä tavoin palvelu on heikentynyt?

----------


## LateZ

En voi puhua kaikesta yhtiön liikenteestä, koska käytän yleensä samoja vuoroja. Mielestäni aikaisemmin enemmän oli mukana varavaunuja vilkkaiksi arvioiduilla lähdöillä. Nykyään kaikki eivät ole aina mahtuneet edes istumaan, mikä aiemmin oli hyvin harvinaista. Samaten rahastajia ilmeisesti on vähennetty. Etenkin Helsingistä lähtiessä auto jää myöhään vähänkin vilkkaampaan aikaan helposti jo lähdössä ja viimeistään jos pikapysäkeiltä ja lentokentältä on vähänkin enemmän tulijoita. 

Itselleni ainakin Satakunnan Liikenteen vuoroissa kohtalaisen paljon matkustaneena osaan arvostaa palvelua ja ainakin aikaisemmin arvostelin kakkostien bussiliikennöinnin aika korkealle. Pääseehän sitä perille ilmankin, että henkilökunta tuo lehtiä luettavaksi ja usein jopa tarjoaa kuumia juomia matkustajille. Mukava mieli matkasta ainakin jäi kahvikupposen jälkeen (olkoonkin kyseessä automaattikahvin).

Normaalin pikavuoroliikenteen tasoon juuri päästään, jos rahastajia vähennetään roimasti, vara-autoja vähennetään ja vähänkin vilkkaampana päivänä aikatauluissa ei oikein pysytä. Samapa tuo sinänsä kai.

----------


## kemkim

> Normaalin pikavuoroliikenteen tasoon juuri päästään, jos rahastajia vähennetään roimasti, vara-autoja vähennetään ja vähänkin vilkkaampana päivänä aikatauluissa ei oikein pysytä. Samapa tuo sinänsä kai.


Ei tuo ole sama. Moni käytti Satakunnan Liikenteen vuoroja muiden kulkuvälineiden sijaan sen takia, että palvelu niillä oli laadukasta ja lentokoneenomaista bussiemäntineen. Oli jopa pientä luksusta aistittavissa. Nyt kun palvelu on normaalia pikavuoroluokkaa, voi moni alkaa käyttää junaa ja lentokonetta, koska niillä pääsee kulkemaan nopeammin ja palvelu on samaa luokkaa.

----------


## ollit

Missäköhän vaiheessa Satakunnan Liikenteen nettisivut lakkaavat olemasta ja ne liitetään Koiviston Auton surkeisiin sivuihin...

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Koskilinjojen nettisivut ovat edelleen olemassa, joten saattaa mennä kauankin...

----------


## Miska

> Koskilinjojen nettisivut ovat edelleen olemassa, joten saattaa mennä kauankin...


Ja toisaalta niin Koskilinjojen kuin Satakunnan Liikenteenkään konserniin kuulumisesta ei tuolla konsernin sivustolla puhuta mitään.

----------


## moxu

Olin järkytyksestä aiheuttaa vaaratilanteen liikenteessä, kun männäviikolla ensimmäisen kerran tuli vastaan koivistolainen satakundalainen. Vaan niin siinä käy, että pian katoaa ExpressBus läntisestä Suomesta, ainakin mikäli tähän tiedotteeseen on uskominen:
http://www.satakunnanliikenne.fi/fi/maalaus.php

Tosin mistään ei ilmene, ollaanko myös Lauttakylän autoa irrottamassa mainitusta kuviosta.
Eikä sen puoleen tosiaan vieläkään ole Koiviston auton sivuilla kerrottu konsernin laajenneen, sen paremmin Porin kuin Oulunkaan suunnalla...

----------


## J_J

> Tosin mistään ei ilmene, ollaanko myös Lauttakylän autoa irrottamassa mainitusta kuviosta.
> Eikä sen puoleen tosiaan vieläkään ole Koiviston auton sivuilla kerrottu konsernin laajenneen, sen paremmin Porin kuin Oulunkaan suunnalla...


Eiköhän SatLi:n ja Lauttakylän tuleva fuusioituminen kerro, että myös Lauttakylän Auto luopuu EB-systeemistä. Taannoin, kun Koiviston Auto osti Lauttakylän, taisi ainoa syy EB-järjestelmässä mukana pysymiselle olla kilpailu kakkostien matkustajista juurikin SatLi:n kanssa. Nyt, kun kilpailija on "samaa taloa", ei enää Lauttakylän vaunujenkaan ole tarve kuulua ExpressBus'iin.

----------


## killerpop

Tuolla outo auto linjalla ketjussa kun oli puhetta satli-värisistä kabuseista niin korjattakoon heti



> Tällä hetkellä ainakin #198 on myös ja käsittääkseni jo enempikin olisi olemassa tai tulollansa, eli "Lauttakylän" #195. Ja odotettavissa myös #104 ellei ole jo saanut värejä päällensä (Kauhajoella ojaan suistunut auto)?
> 
> Tuolla #101:llä ajetaan käytännössä edelleen Lauttakylän vuoroja.


Niin Lauttakylän #195 Kabus on edelleen EB-väreissä. #198 ja #101 kuitenkin siniraidassa.

----------


## killerpop

Lauttakylän Kabuksista Satakunnan Liikenteen siniraitaan on nyt maalattu myös #193. Lisäksi #102 ajelee nyt kokovalkoisena odotellen vuoroaan maalattavaksi.

Eli ainakin #101, #117, #191, #193, #198 on Lauttakylän pika-autoista jo Satakunnan Liikenteen nimissä ja väreissä. Ja odotettavissa pian lisää.

----------


## killerpop

> Missäköhän vaiheessa Satakunnan Liikenteen nettisivut lakkaavat olemasta ja ne liitetään Koiviston Auton surkeisiin sivuihin...





> Ja toisaalta niin Koskilinjojen kuin Satakunnan Liikenteenkään konserniin kuulumisesta ei tuolla konsernin sivustolla puhuta mitään.


No nyt on Satakunnan Liikenne listattu, Lauttakylän Auto on sen sijaan kadonnut listasta. Olipa siellä se Koskilinjatkin, jota kaivattiin.

http://yhtyma.koivistonauto.fi/yhtym...uvat-yritykset

Ja Lauttakylän #105 (Kabus) on nykyisin myös Satakunnan Liikenteen väreissä ja nimissä

----------


## killerpop

Ja juuri kun pääsin sanomasta, on Satakunnan Liikenteen / Lauttakylän Auton kotisivut myös uusittu, eli http://www.satakunnanliikenne.fi/

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ilmankos niihin vanhoihin sivuihin ei enään päivityksiä aikataulutiedoista tullut. Itse kyllä suren kovasti, että Satakunnan liikenne on nyt tommolan talolla. Varmasti se samanlainen laatu mikä oli ennen ei enään palaa. Jäämme odottamaan, että mitähän Koskilinjoille tapahtuu..

----------


## killerpop

Mainittakoon että tammikuussa kolaroitu Lauttakylän #104 on palannut liikenteeseen vihdoin Satakunnan Liikenteen #104:na. Tästä autosta mm TSB levitti virheellistä tietoa, että se on poistettu.

Tällä hetkellä ei ole tarkkaa tietoa siitä, paljonko entisiä Lauttakylän vaunuja on maalattu siniraitaan. Kabuseista ainakin #101, #102, #104, #105, #190, #191, #193, #195, #196, #197 ja #198. Muista merkeistä ainakin kolme Lahti Eagle 560:aa (#116, #117 ja #173)

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Satakunnan Liikenteen aikataulut uudistuvat ja tarjonta lisääntyy 1.1.2009 alkaen. Tunnin välein porilaisilla on mahdollisuus matkustaa Helsinkiin/Helsingistä ja Turkuun/Turusta. Satakunnan Liikenteen mainos on julkaistu Porin ja Ulvilan paikallisliikenteen talviaikatauluvihkossa sivulla 74. Odotan innokkaasti tarkempia tietoja uusista aikatauluista. :Smile:

----------


## TeeJii

Jotakin infoa on tullut, mutta paljon vielä puuttuukin....

----------


## LateZ

Kokemäen keskustasta ainakin loppuu pikavuoroliikenne lähes täysin. Kun junatkin pysähtyvät vain reilun parin kilometrin päässä Peipohjassa, kuten jatkossa bussitkin, heikkenevät Kokemäen keskustan julkisen liikenteen palvelut roimasti. Jatkossa useimmat tarvitsevat henkilöautokyydin osaksi kaukoliikennematkaa. Myös Porin suunnan vakiovuoroliikenne on hiljentynyt siinä määrin, ettei se oikein korvaa poistuvia pikavuoroja.

----------


## TeeJii

Vakiovuorot kulkevat kyllä Pori-Huittinen välillä ei siitä ole pelkoa...

----------


## LateZ

En kyllä näe M-P+ toiseen suuntaan ajavaa vakiovuoroa mitenkään pikavuorojen korvaajana. Vai mistä mahtoi edellisessä viestissä olla kyse?

----------


## kemkim

> Kokemäen keskustasta ainakin loppuu pikavuoroliikenne lähes täysin.


Eipä niitä vuoroja kannata kierrättää Kokemäen keskustan kautta, jos ei tulijoita ole. Mieluummin voidaan keskittyä pidempää matkaa tekeviin, jotta heidän matkansa saadaan nopeammaksi. Kokemäki taitaa olla vielä varsin hajanaisesti asuttu kunta, joten keskustan lähellä ei asu kovin paljon ihmisiä. Valtatien pikavuoropysäkeille voitaisiin parantaa kävely- ja pyöräily-yhteyksiä. Kokemäellä on tietääkseni lisäksi rautatieasema, jolta pääsee hyvin Poriin, Tampereelle ja Helsinkiin.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Kokemäellä on tietääkseni lisäksi rautatieasema, jolta pääsee hyvin Poriin, Tampereelle ja Helsinkiin.


Kokemäellä on kyllä rautatieasema ja rautatiekin kulkee läheltä Kokemäen keskustaa, mutta ongelma onkin rautatieaseman nykyinen sijainti Peipohjassa, joka on noin 2,5km päässä keskustasta.

Liittyen Satakunnan Liikenteeseen: ihmettelin 1.1.2009 voimaan astuvien muutosten yhteydessä ollutta uutisointia: Maakuntalehti Satakunnan Kansa otsikoi kuinka yhteyden paranevat. Kokemäkeläisten osalta ne huonontuvat ja porilaisilla matka-aika Helsingistä venyy enimmillään 45 minuuttia. Toki tilalle saadaan 1 suora lisävuoro johtuen Koiviston Auton uudesta monopoliasemasta ja sitä seuranneista vuorojärjestelyistä. Lisäksi vuorot lähtevät tasa-aika aikatauluin. Lyhin matka-aika vaihdottomilla yhteyksillä pitenee 03:20 --> 04:05. Paljon puhuvaa on että 1.1. alkaen nopein yhteys sisältää vaihdon Huittisissa.

----------


## Miska

> Lyhin matka-aika vaihdottomilla yhteyksillä pitenee 03:20 --> 04:05. Paljon puhuvaa on että 1.1. alkaen nopein yhteys sisältää vaihdon Huittisissa.


Arkisin päiväsaikaan suurin osa Pori - Helsinki -vuoroista ajetaan Huittinen - Espoo -osuudella erikoispikavuoroina. Näillä vuoroilla matka-aika on 3 tuntia 45 minuuttia, joka toki sekin on selvästi pidempi kuin päättyvän aikataulun mukaisilla vastaavilla "puolieepeillä". 

Kakkostien pikavuorot ovat viime vuosina kärsineet jatkuvista 10 - 15 minuutin myöhästymisistä, joten aikataulujen löysäämiselle on selvästi ollut tarvetta. Myöhästymisriskiä ei liene vähentänyt sekään, että yhä harvemmassa vuorossa on autoemäntä. Toisaalta uudet aikataulut ovat kyllä mielestäni aamun ja illan/yön hiljaisina tunteina vähän turhankin löysät, mutta onpa tuosta järjestelystä hyötynä ainakin vakiominuuttinen aikataulu koko liikennöintiajan.

Satakunnan Liikenteen Länsi-Suomen aikatauluuudistus on mielestäni pääosin hyvin myönteinen hanke. Huittisista Helsinkiin, Turkuun, Raumalle, Poriin ja Tampereelle on jatkossa tasainen tunnin vuoroväli joka päivä aamusta iltaan. Eri suuntien autot kokoontuvat Huittisiin aina tasan pintaan (paitsi Helsinki - Pori -vuorot arkisin päiväsaikaan), joten vaihdot linjalta toiselle sujuvat mutkattomasti. Kuitenkin muutamia miinuksiakin minulle tulee mieleen:

Pori - Helsinki "puolieepeet" lähtevät Helsingistä tasalta, jolloin nämä vuorot ehtivät Huittisiin liian aikaisin. Vaihtoyhteydet esimerkiksi Forssasta ja Vammalasta Huittisten kautta Poriin toimivat kunnolla vain viikonloppuisin. Itse olisin laittanut nämä vuorot lähtemään Helsingistä 25 yli tasatunnin kuten iltapäivän klo 15:25 ja 16:25 Kankaanpää Expressit, jotka on synkattu muiden Huittisten kautta kulkevien vuorojen kanssa.

Useat Helsinki - Rauma ja kaikki Tampere - Rauma -yhteydet muuttuvat vaihdollisiksi. Tasatahtiaikataulut olisi varmasti saatu toimimaan sitenkin, että esimerkiksi joka toinen Tampereelta lähtevä vuoro jatkaisi Huittisista Raumalle ja joka toinen Turkuun.

Helsingin lähtöajat ovat tasatunnein, jolloin Kamppi on aivan tukossa, samoin bussien käyttämät ulosmenoreitit. Pahimmillaan Kampista lähtee samalla kellonlyömällä Turunväylän suuntaan lähemmäs kymmenen kaukobussin letka, mikä tietää pysäkkien pahaa ruuhkautumista.

----------


## killerpop

> En kyllä näe M-P+ toiseen suuntaan ajavaa vakiovuoroa mitenkään pikavuorojen korvaajana. Vai mistä mahtoi edellisessä viestissä olla kyse?


Luulisin nimimerkin TeeJii tarkoittaneen seutuliikennettä Pori-Harjavalta-Kokemäki.

Itse pidän tätä Satakunnan Liikenteen muutospakettia kokonaisuutenaan mielenkiintoisena ja muutamista pikku puutteistaan ja matka-aikojen pidentymisistä huolimatta onnistuneena. Etenkin Tampere-Rauma yhteydet tuntuisivat paranevan huomattavasti, vaikka vaihdolliseksi muuttuvatkin. Ainakin yhteyksiä on joka suuntaan Huittisissa, oli sitten tarvetta tai ei. 

Vakiominuuttiaikatauluissa on tässä se hyvä puoli, että jos tietää yhdestä myöhästyneensä, niin suurella varmuudella samanlainen yhteys löytyy tasan tunnin päästä, ilman että suurta selvitystyötä tarvii tehdä useista eri aikatauluista.

----------


## JSL

Oliskohan ollu 2-tien remontilla vaikutusta venyneisiin ajoaikoihin, en tiedä.

----------


## TeeJii

Rahdit+muut pikkuseikat

----------


## kemkim

Kuuntelin sivukorvalla tänään kuljettajien keskustelua pikavuorossa. Heitä huvittivat vähän tunnittaiset lähdöt Raumalta Huittisiin, kun matkustajia on yleensä 2-5. Uusia kakkostien aikatauluja toinen kehui, kun ei tarvitse porhaltaa menemään, vaan kuulemma voi ajaa enintään (!) 85 km/h, jotta ei olisi etuajassa. Luulisi rahdin käsittelyynkin olevan nyt aikaa. Näissä Kabusseissahan on se jousikin kaasupolkimen alla, että kaasujalkaa alkaa kolottaa, jos liian kovaa painaa menemään  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

Satakunnan Liikenteelle on tullut Kuopion Liikenteeltä muutama Kabus, autohenkilökunta puhui kolmesta autosta ja ainakin 
- Kuopion Liikenne #53 = SatLi #181 ja 
- Kuopion Liikenne #55 = Satli #183.

Tässä SatLi #183

----------


## Tumpe

> Kuuntelin sivukorvalla tänään kuljettajien keskustelua pikavuorossa. Heitä huvittivat vähän tunnittaiset lähdöt Raumalta Huittisiin, kun matkustajia on yleensä 2-5. Uusia kakkostien aikatauluja toinen kehui, kun ei tarvitse porhaltaa menemään, vaan kuulemma voi ajaa enintään (!) 85 km/h, jotta ei olisi etuajassa. Luulisi rahdin käsittelyynkin olevan nyt aikaa. Näissä Kabusseissahan on se jousikin kaasupolkimen alla, että kaasujalkaa alkaa kolottaa, jos liian kovaa painaa menemään


Joo kyllä nämä uudet aikataulut korpeaa matkustajaa. HKI-Rauma lähinnä. 4h15min kestävät nuo suorat (ja vaihdollisetkin!) pikavuorot. Ennen pääsi kolmessa ja puolessa - nopeimmalla expressillä muistaakseni 3h15min. Vainion kyydissä pääsisi ainakin yhden kerran päivässä Turun kautta vaihdolla (15min) ja kestoksi tulee 4h5min, siis vähemmän mitä SatLin suora vuoro! Uudet aikataulut ei ainakaan asiakasta palvele. Millä noita on edes perusteltu?

----------


## kemkim

> Vainion kyydissä pääsisi ainakin yhden kerran päivässä Turun kautta vaihdolla (15min) ja kestoksi tulee 4h5min, siis vähemmän mitä SatLin suora vuoro! Uudet aikataulut ei ainakaan asiakasta palvele. Millä noita on edes perusteltu?


Uusia aikatauluja on perusteltu liikenneturvallisuuden lisääntymisellä, kakkostien ruuhkautumisella ja vaihtoyhteyksien parantumisella. Toive on pitkällä aikavälillä lisätä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, vaikka yksittäiset yhteydet huononevatkin. Tämä on siis virallinen totuus yhtiöltä. Monessa kohtaa tottakin.

Edelleen on nopeita vuoroja matkahuolto.info:n mukaan, 3:50 kestää express Helsinki-Kankaanpää ja vaihto siitä edelleen Huittisissa. Huomattavan nopea, 3:55 on pika Rauma-Turku ja pika Turku-Helsinki. Eli ei edes express.

----------


## vudeman

Satakunnan Liikenteen henkilöstölehdestä tuli poimittua:

Toimitusjohtajan viesti uusia ja käytettyjä autoja on tulossa.

"Kesän aikana saamme uuden, rahtiperällä varustetun pikavuoroauton (Volvo B12M 9700H 13,5 m 41+1). Lisäksi Ruotsista saadaan viisi kappaletta käytettyjä maaseutuautoja. Tuontiautot siistitään sisältä, huolletaan sekä maalataan SA-väreihin ja sijoitetaan Huittisiin ja Oras Liikenteelle paikkaamaan vanhimpia autoja. Näin saadaan vakiovuorokalustoa päivitettyä."

----------


## J_J

> "Kesän aikana saamme uuden, rahtiperällä varustetun pikavuoroauton (Volvo B12M 9700H 13,5 m 41+1)."


Mielenkiintoinen ratkaisu tuollainen 2-akselinen rahtiauto. Ilmeisesti tarkoituksena rahdata lähinnä pumpulipaaleja tai jotain muuta hyvin vähämassaista materiaalia?

Edit: kaksiakselisuus siis oma päätelmäni auton pituudesta johtuen. Kyllä kai tukiakseliauto etenkin rahdin ajoon olisi järkevintä hankkia täyspitkänä?

----------


## Ari

Itse tuossa talvella liikuin Satakunnan Liikenteellä ja minusta muutama asia pitäisi aikatauluissa korjata. Ensinnäkin, Helsinki-Pori, nopeat pikavuorot. Niille pitäisi saada sujuvat vaihtoyhteydet Huittisissa. Se onnistuis kun lähtöaikaa Helsingistä myöhennettäisiin sen verran että tuloaika Huittisiin olisi sama kuin Helsinki-Rauma pikavuorolla, nythän vaihtoyhteydet Karkkilasta ja Forssasta ei toimi noihin EP vuorotunteina (vaiko onko 45 minuutin vaihtoaika teistä toimiva), minusta ei). Tuntuu että on periaate että bussien pitää lähteä tasalta Helsingistä, välittämättä yhtään vaihtoyhteyksistä, outoa.

Sama juttu on Turku-Pori välillä. Bussi lähtevät Turusta aina tasalta. Tällä systeemillä ei saada Porista hyviä vaihtoyhteyksiä Vaasan suuntaan. Ainakaan sekä Turusta että Porista. Eikö vaihtoyhteydet ole kuitenkin yksi oleellinen seikka, hyvä jos ne on saatu Huittisiin. Noiden vaihtoyhteyksien saaminen ei nyt vaikeaa olisi, Vähän aikaistettaisiin lähtöaikoja Turusta, silti ne voi mennä tunnin välein, minusta tuo tunnin vuoriväli on hyvä, ei sen tarvi kuitenkaan aina olla juuri tasatunti.

Ennen vaihtoyhteydet toimivat paremmin Porissa Vaasan suuntaan. Nyt lähtöaajat ovat samat Helsingistä ja Turusta vaikka tuloajat Porissa pitäisi olla suurinpiirtein samat, jotta vaihtoyhteydet toimisi, ja se ei vaikuttaisi silti Huittisten vaihtoyhteyksiin, pikemminkin parantaisi niitä.

EP vuorojen lähtöaika 15-20 yli tasan Helsingistä, niin sitten toimivat vaintoyhtydet Huittisissa ja Poriin saavutaan joko tunti samaan aikaan joka päivä. Tällöin lähtisi myös tasatunnein vuoroja Poriin, tosin osa vaihdollisena, jos se on jollekin maailman tärkein asia. 

Tosin kaikkein parasta ratkaisu oli että Helsingistä lähtöajat olisivat puolelta ja EP:llä 10 vaille. Samoin Vaihtoyhteydet Huittisissa tällöin puolelta. Tampere Huittinen-Turku vuoroilla 10 yli ja Turku-Säkylä- Pori 15-20 yli Turusta. Tällöin junista tulisi hyvät vaihtoyhteydet Tampereella ja Turussa ja Helsingissäkin kohtuulliset. 

Toiseen suuntaa ajat olisivat: Porista lähtö Turkuun 15 yli ja Helsingiin puolelta. Huittisita lähtä Tampereelle 35 ja tulo Tampereelle  5 vaille. Tällöin myös yhteydet juniin Turussa ja Tampereella toimisivat kohtuullisesti, vaihtoyhteydet Huittisissa ovat hyvät ja samoin Eurassa kohtuullisesta (esim. välille Säkylä-Rauma, Säkylä- Huittinen ja Harjavalta-Rauma). Huittisista olis taas jatkoyhteyksiä moneen paikkaan.

Porista lähtöajat Vaasan suuntaan voisi olla varttia vaille. Ja Vaasasta saavuttaisiin Poriin 15 yli, (välitön vaihto Turun suuntaan, suora yhteys Helsinkiin).

Mitä mieltä muut ovat ehdotuksesta.

----------


## killerpop

> Tosin kaikkein parasta ratkaisu oli että Helsingistä lähtöajat olisivat puolelta ja EP:llä 10 vaille. Samoin Vaihtoyhteydet Huittisissa tällöin puolelta. Tampere Huittinen-Turku vuoroilla 10 yli ja Turku-Säkylä- Pori 15-20 yli Turusta. Tällöin junista tulisi hyvät vaihtoyhteydet Tampereella ja Turussa ja Helsingissäkin kohtuulliset.


Oman käsitykseni mukaan xx:30 tyyppiset ajat ovat yhdet huonoimmista mahdollisista, koska Kampin terminaalista on useina tunteina toistakymmentä muutakin bussia lähdössä samalla minuutilla. xx:25 ei vastaavaa ruuhkaa kaiketi ole. Siinä voi aikataulussa pysyminen olla tiukalla, jos ensimmäiselle pysäkille Oopperalle mennään jo 15 minuuttia.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Itse tuossa perjantaina iltana ajelin 22.00 Porista Helsinkiin lähteneen pikavuoron. Nythän vuoroja on tunnin välein, ei tahdo oikein matkustajia kaikkiin riittää. Itse olin ainoa matkustaja Huittinen-Karkkila välillä.  :Smile:  Huittisista lähettiin tahallaan 10 minuuttia myöhässä ja Lasitehtaalla oltiin silti 1,5 minuuttia etuajassa. Pikkusen on löysät aikataulut näin kesään..  :Smile:

----------


## Madmax

> Itse tuossa perjantaina iltana ajelin 22.00 Porista Helsinkiin lähteneen pikavuoron. Nythän vuoroja on tunnin välein, ei tahdo oikein matkustajia kaikkiin riittää. Itse olin ainoa matkustaja Huittinen-Karkkila välillä.  Huittisista lähettiin tahallaan 10 minuuttia myöhässä ja Lasitehtaalla oltiin silti 1,5 minuuttia etuajassa. Pikkusen on löysät aikataulut näin kesään..


Viime pe 19.00 lähdössä Poriin. Lähtöajan koittaessa oli auton ulkopuolella noin 25 ihmistä eli lähti varmaan joskus 19.15. Vainion kuskin mukaan Satakuntalaiset lähtevät ruuhkalähdöissä aina paljon myöhässä, kun heillä ei enää ole rahastajia mukana.

----------


## LateZ

Itse kuljen yleensä noilla autoilla Helsingin ja Forssan välillä. Mielestäni meno on linjalla muuttunut paljon rennommaksi kun aikaa on jonkin verran lisätty. Kymmenen vuotta sitten normaali ajoaika tietyllä lauantailähdöllä Forssaan oli 1 t 35 min, ennen aikataulu-uudistusta Kampin muutosten ja rahastajien vähenemisen tähden oli auto usein myöhässä.  Runkoreitin tasavälisyydellä ja helpolla aikataululla on niin paljon hyviä puolia, ettei haittaa jos sunnuntaiaamuisin onkin joskus vähän liikaa aikaa jossain. 

Jo edellä mainittu erikoispikavuorojen lähtöaika Helsingistä samaan aikaan tavallisen pikan kanssa on mielestäni virhe. 13 ja 21 välillä M-P ei Forssasta tai muualta Kehä III ja Huittisten väliltä pääse Poriin ilman 40 min autonvaihtoa. Pienempi ongelma on se, että jo 21 Helsingistä lähtevä vuoro ajaa lentoaseman ja Kehä I kautta. Karkkilaan ja Forssaan ja Vihdin th:aan tuo ei vielä ole varsinaista yöliikennettä vaikka se sitä Porin päässä alkaakin olla. 1 t 40 min on varsin pitkä matka-aika Karkkilaan pikavuorolla. Voisi olla taas kysyntää 21:00 lähtevälle vakiolle kun se hakkaisi pikan niin hinnassa kuin nopeudessa.

----------


## killerpop

Pientä päivitystä:
Lauttakylän Auton kalustosta on siivottu kesällä pois
- #107 VanHool Alizée
- #163 Kutter9
- #187 Ajokki Express

Yksi uusi auto
- #11 YHJ-507 Volvo 9700H B12M 134543 / 6860

Ja muutama käytetty Ruotsista
- HSD367	Scania L94 IB	Carrus Vega	7250	1833403	8325	13,45	 	 	1+1+0	1/1999	1999	ex Weidermans Buss #9 (HSD367)
- HSC317	Scania L94 IB	Carrus Vega	7250	1833404	8326	13,45	 	 	1+1+0	1/1999	1999	ex Weidermans Buss #205 (HSC317)
- EGT267	Scania L113 CLB	Carrus Fifty	7100	1824556	1348	13,25	 	 	1+1+0	5/1995	1995	ex Weidermans Buss #107 (EGT267)
- EJH147	Scania L113 CLB	Carrus Fifty	7100	1824466	1346	13,25	 	 	1+1+0	5/1995	1995	ex Weidermans Buss #10 (EJH147)

----------


## killerpop

7.7.2009 päivätystä viestistä jäi uupumaan tämä Volvo, josta tuli Satakunnan Liikenne #176.

----------


## kuukanko

Ruotsalaisen Buss Snackin mukaan Satakunnan Liikenteelle on tulossa Raumalle kaksi Volvo B10M / Carrus Cityä Göteborgista. Nämä ovat Porvoon Liikenteelle menneiden/menevien sisarautoja.

----------


## Eppu

Tänään (26.8.) Tampereen l-asemalla klo 12 aikoihin näkyili SatLi #175 (GIS-915), joka kaiketikin on jokin näistä Ruotsin puolelta uitetuista Ex. Weidermaneista. Vega-korinen yksilö oli kyseessä, joten vähän tarkemmin yksilöitynä auto on jompikumpi L94.

----------


## TeeJii

Nyt on juuri ilmestyneet uudet painokset aikatuluista, jotka tulevat voimaan 1.1.2010.

Pori-Harjavalta-Kokemäki linjalta lopetetaan se 19:40 lähtö kannattamattomuutensa takia.

Pori-Helsinki-Pori välillekkin tulee muutamia muutoksi, kun jokaisen vuoron saapumisaikaa lyhennetään vartilla.

Voisinkin koittaa kysellä, että mikä tilanne on sen langattoman netin kanssa, kun sellainenhan oli testeissä Forssa-HKI välillä ns EXPRESS BUS aikoina...

----------


## killerpop

menee nyt ulkomuistista, muistelisin että Pori-Harjavalta-Kokemäki reitiltä loppuu vallan sunnuntailiikenne ja käyttöön otetaan linjanumerot 70 Harmaalinnan ja 71 kakkostien reiteillä käyttöön.

----------


## TeeJii

Turku-Oulu väälille hankittu V.Alamäen ex-#7 saanee kylkeensä numeron #23.

Auto ei ole vielä ajossa, koska linjakilvet ovat menneet vaihtoon.

----------


## killerpop

Kauppalehdestä poimittua:

Satakunnan Liikenne Oy on ostanut Veolia Transport Westiltä Pori-Tampere ja Pori-lavia linjaston autoineen. Kaupassa siirtyy 8 linja-autoa ja henkilöstöä 10.

http://www.kauppalehti.fi/5/i/yrityk...=2010/03/31140
http://yle.fi/alueet/satakunta/2010/...a_1494401.html

----------


## TeeJii

Mitäs autoja Veolialla on sillä välillä käytössä?
Kulkeekos nuo vuorot Nokian matkahuollon kautta vai ihan valtatietä?

----------


## killerpop

> Mitäs autoja Veolialla on sillä välillä käytössä?
> Kulkeekos nuo vuorot Nokian matkahuollon kautta vai ihan valtatietä?


Nokialla ajetaan Nokian valtatietä, eli kylän läpi, pikavuoropysäkit on Nokian Matkakeskuksen (rautatieasema, linja-autoasema, taksiasema) kohdalla.

Kalusto selvinnee varmaan tarkemmin parin viikon sisään, esim Pori-Tampere kierrossa voi olla toistakymmentä eri autoa. Laviassa tilanne onkin stabiilimpi.

----------


## Ozzy

Osaatkos Killerpop yhtään spekuloida tämän kuvion taustoja. Poriin jää kai yksi paikkurivuoro, mutta kuinka pitkäksi aikaa? Onko Veolialla aikomus lähteä Porista kokonaan? Tuntuisi loogiselta näin. Ja onko mahdollisesti laajempikin poistuminen esim. Pohjanmaalta  odotettavissa lähitulevaisuudessa. Seuraavaksi lähtevät Mansesta , kun Teiskon suunta kilpailutetaan. Varikkohan on Lakalaivassa jo nyt yhteinen SatLin kanssa.

----------


## deepthroat

Eli suomeksi sanottuna Veolia kuihtuu kuihtumistaan Pirkanmaalla. Oriveden-kangasalan suuntiin on tulevaksi talvikaudeksi tulossa huomattavia supistuksia. Teiskon-Aitolahden suunta menee kohtapuoliin kilpailuun, eli ei tainnut kovin hyvä business tuo Lastusen osto...

----------


## killerpop

> Osaatkos Killerpop yhtään spekuloida tämän kuvion taustoja. Poriin jää kai yksi paikkurivuoro, mutta kuinka pitkäksi aikaa? Onko Veolialla aikomus lähteä Porista kokonaan? Tuntuisi loogiselta näin. Ja onko mahdollisesti laajempikin poistuminen esim. Pohjanmaalta  odotettavissa lähitulevaisuudessa. .


Jotain pientä spekulaatiota on mielessä pyörinyt, mutta kyllä tämä uutinen tuli aivan täytenä yllätyksenä.

Todellakaan en tiedä, mutta voisin veikata että Lavian toiminnot on haluttu myydä jo pidemmänkin aikaa. Ja jotta ostaja löytyisi, on mukaan dumpattu Pori-Tampere -pikavuorot. Ja tähän koukkuun Satakunnan Liikenne on tarttunut - tässähän on mitä hyödynnettävin markkinarako firmalle ja mahdollisuus tehostaa autokiertoa ja tarjota nopeampia yhteyksiä.

Alalla vallitsevassa keskittymisessä, on Satakunnan Liikenne ollut yksi suurimpia kasvajia. Oikeastaan koko Satakunta on hallussa, jos Porin paikallisliikenne jätetään laskusta. Toki osattu myös luopua toiminnoista, jotka ei strategisesti ole tärkeitä, kuten nämä Wiik & Strömille myydyt Vaasan toiminnot.

Nyt tapahtuvan kaupan myötä Satakunnan Liikenne vahvistuu entisestään siellä missä toimintaayhtiöllä on.

Mitä sitten tulee Veoliaan, ainaki spekuloinneista jättäisin Tampereen yksikön kokonaan pois. Nyt myyty liiketoimi oli käytännössä entistä V. Keto-Seppälän linjastoa. Etelä-Pohjanmaalla toiminta jatkuu, kun Seinäjoella paikallisliikenteen kilpailutuksessa tuli myönteinen tulos, myös Pohjanmaalla Närpiö-Vaasa -akselilla lienee syytä säilyä. Kaukoliikenteen sijaan, näkisin Veolian vahvuuden suurissa ja keskisuurissa kaupungeissa paikallisliikenteessä.

----------


## killerpop

Satakunnan Liikenteen kalustokin monipuolistuu tässä yhteydessä, tuleehan kaupassa ensimmäiset laatuaan:
- Volvo 8700
- Wiima M310
- Lahti Flyer 520

----------


## deepthroat

> Satakunnan Liikenteen kalustokin monipuolistuu tässä yhteydessä, tuleehan kaupassa ensimmäiset laatuaan:
> - Volvo 8700
> - Wiima M310
> - Lahti Flyer 520


Eli numerot #601, #718 ja #? vai ?

----------


## killerpop

> Eli numerot #601, #718 ja #? vai ?


#15, #601, #602, #607, #614, #622, #710 ja #778

----------


## Ozzy

> #15, #601, #602, #607, #614, #622, #710 ja #778


Noistahan on suurin osa Treen autoja- Porista/Laviasta vähenee ajot, mutta autot on Mansesta....

----------


## J_J

> Noistahan on suurin osa Treen autoja- Porista/Laviasta vähenee ajot, mutta autot on Mansesta....


Joku syy tähänkin lienee, vieläpä ihan järjellinen sellainen? Autojen ikä, toimintavarmuus tai muuten vain soveltuvuus jäljelle jäävään liikenteeseen yksilöinee lähtevät autot. Tämä siis ihan maalaisjärjen kertomaa eli puhdas arvaus.

----------


## TRe

Eikös tuo 602 ole Helsingin auto ?

----------


## Miska

> Eikös tuo 602 ole Helsingin auto ?


Toki tuo auto 602 yöpyy Espoossa Suomenojan varikolla, mutta sekä auto että sen kuljettaja ovat Veolia Transport Tampere Oy:n kirjoilla.

----------


## Eppu

Ja tänään 15.3. edellä mainittu liikenne siirtyi SatLille... Ensimmäisenä päivänä Tampere-Pori -pikassa mm. auto #61, joka oli Tampereelta klo 11 lähdössä.

----------


## J_J

> Ja tänään 15.3. edellä mainittu liikenne siirtyi SatLille... Ensimmäisenä päivänä Tampere-Pori -pikassa mm. auto #61, joka oli Tampereelta klo 11 lähdössä.


Vaikka en "Evakkoreen" kannattajiin lukeudukaan, niin ainakin viime päiviin (viikkoihin?) verrattuna kalusto koheni kertarysäyksellä pikavuoroliikenteen edellyttämälle tasolle. Kunnolliset valaistut reittikilvet, reitillä käytettävien autojen yhtenäinen väritys, auton pikavuoroon sopiva varustelu sekä mukavuustaso asettuivat näemmä heti SatLin aloituspäivänä kohdalleen. Mikään näistä kun ei ollut edellisen liikennöitsijän "loppurynnistyksessä" mitenkään itsestäänselvää  :Smile:

----------


## vudeman

Auto 23 SHG-307 lähti tänään ensimmäistä kertaa Oulun yövuoroon

----------


## J_J

> Auto 23 SHG-307 lähti tänään ensimmäistä kertaa Oulun yövuoroon


Tuohon entiseen Lappia-autoon on kyllä asennettu hieno, elektroninen linjakilpi. Sen luettavuus vaan etenkin päivänvalossa on surkea, ilmeisesti väärin asennetun/viallisen valoisuusanturin vuoksi. Eli suomeksi, ledit palavat liian himmeänä vallitsevaan valaistukseen nähden ainakin kirkkaana vuorokaudenaikana.

----------


## killerpop

Satakunnan Liikenne Oy on ostanut Länsilinjat Oy:n Helsinki-Kankaanpää -liikenteen. Mukana kaupassa siirtyy 1 auto.

Liikenteen hoito siirtyy Satakunnan Liikenteelle 1.12.2010.

----------


## Fiktio

> Satakunnan Liikenne Oy on ostanut Länsilinjat Oy:n Helsinki-Kankaanpää -liikenteen. Mukana kaupassa siirtyy 1 auto.


Onko tietoa siirtyvän auton numerosta?

----------


## killerpop

> Onko tietoa siirtyvän auton numerosta?


LL #94 lähetettiin tuota tarkoitusta varten kohti Lahtea.

----------


## vudeman

Porin varikolle oli tullut Koskilinjojen auto 121 XIB-921

----------


## vudeman

> Porin varikolle oli tullut Koskilinjojen auto 121 XIB-921


ja auton numeroksi tulee #71

----------


## TeeJii

#71 oli tänään korjaamolla ja toivottavasti ainakin vaihdetaan se  linjakilpi...

----------


## killerpop

Ja kuukauden päivät talossa ollu auto #70, Ruotsin tuonti on 
- < RDX574 Scania K124 EB 6x2 / Carrus Star 502: Satakunnan Liikenne #70 < Thunells Busstrafik

----------


## TeeJii

Auto nr #70 edelleen korjaamolla....

Nimiä eikä numeroita vielä ole...

----------


## vudeman

> Auto nr #70 edelleen korjaamolla....
> 
> Nimiä eikä numeroita vielä ole...



Tässä ois kuvat valmistekilvistä.

----------


## TeeJii

FJY-876 taisi olla sen rekisterinumero

----------


## TeeJii

> FJY-876 taisi olla sen rekisterinumero


Pahoitteluni tyrimiseni eli rekkari on siis FJY-872 eikä 876, kuten aiemmassa viestissä väitin.

Eilen kyseinen auto oli 06:40 Olkiluodossa ja Pori->Helsinki->Pori 10:00/16:00 ja taitaa olla tänään samassa reissussa, mutta tietojeni mukaan huomenna olisi lähdössä tilausajoon , mutta suunnasta ei ole tietoa...

----------


## TeeJii

Olen saanut itse ainakin kyselyitä linja-autoissamme matkaavilta henkilöiltä, että onko autossa lähiverkkoa käytössä ja toiseksi myös, että onko pistokepaikkoja käytössä...

Esimerkiksi Pori-Helsinki-Pori autoissa tehdyt testailut on jätetty kaikessa hiljaisuudessaan pois, koska Valtatie 2:n varrella oleva verkko on erittäin katkonaista..
Eli siis helpompi sitten käyttää mokkulaa  pitkin matkaa.

Toiseen kysymykseen sain vastausta, että uusiin kabusseihin on ehdotettu inverttereitä, joka kääntäisi 220V<->12V/24V...

Saas nähdä, että meneekös läpi pyyntö Lahdessa...

----------


## TeeJii

Tähän 20:00/01:00 vuoroon ollaan tietojeni mukaan vaihtamassa autoa hieman uudempaan ja syynä on se, että kilometreja tulee sen yli 1000km/vrk.

Vuoroon on on kaavailtu jopa mahuria, mutta kattellaan...

----------


## TeeJii

Auto numero #33 on palailemassa takaisin kiertoon, kun bussiin odoteltiin noin kuukauden verran uutta vaihdelaatikkoa.

Keskiviikkona laatikko laitettu kiinni ja oli jo kello 13:00 lähdössä Säkylän kautta Turkuun... Torstaina kuulemma ollut korjaamolla linjakilpivian takia.

----------


## J_J

> Auto numero #33 on palailemassa takaisin kiertoon, kun bussiin odoteltiin noin kuukauden verran uutta vaihdelaatikkoa.


Joissakin yrityksissä varaosien odotusajat tuntuvat olevan melko pitkiä. Tuollainen hyllytavarana kaupasta saatava vaihdelaatikko toimitetaan tarvittaessa yleensä päivän varoitusajalla  :Smile:

----------


## TeeJii

#66 paloi sitten Harjavallassa torstaina ja on nyttemmin Puinnintien talleilla...

----------


## TeeJii

Ellen ihan kieroon katsonut niin oli jo viimeyönä 01:00 lähdössä Porista, mutta seuraavassa olisi grillattua #66:ta.
http://jaamaset.zerodistance.org/Nokia-C7%20124.jpg

----------


## TeeJii

> Ellen ihan kieroon katsonut niin oli jo viimeyönä 01:00 lähdössä Porista, mutta seuraavassa olisi grillattua #66:ta.
> http://jaamaset.zerodistance.org/Nokia-C7%20124.jpg


No joo eli siis ei ollut #66 vaan auto nr #51 eli tällä hetkellä ns palaneet piilit eli siis #24 & #66 ovat poissa pelistä ja pitkään.

Eli, kun #51 on 01:00 / 07:00 vuorossa niin auto #33, joka on ollut meillä tässä 20:00 /01:00 vuorossa vakkarina niin hinkkaa tota Turku-Pori-Vaasa väliä yhdessä auton #50 kanssa ja meillä tässä on sitten vakkarina auto nr #57!

----------


## TeeJii

Auto nr #50 hajonnut eilen illalla tiellä nr 204. Rengas ainakin räjähtänyt eli siis varmaankin vetoakseli mennyt?

----------


## J_J

> Auto nr #50 hajonnut eilen illalla tiellä nr 204. Rengas ainakin räjähtänyt eli siis varmaankin vetoakseli mennyt?


Nyt en aivan täysin "seuraa" ajatuksenkulkuasi, mutta kysyn silti: miten vetoakselin "meneminen" liittyy renkaan räjähtämiseen? Olen kokenut jokusen renkaan räjähdyksen, mutta koskaan ei ole vetoakselille käynyt kuinkaan  :Smile:

----------


## TeeJii

Onko sitä joku muka seurannut joskus?

Siis Kuljettajan puoleinen ulompi takarengas räjähti ensin ja sitten sieltä rikkoontui se sisempikin, kun ohi ajaessani sisempi rengas oli V-muotoisena....siitä päättelin, mutta aivan se ja sama, mutta TAAS yksi auto poissa....

----------


## bassman

Yleensä jos molemmat renkaat ovat menneet, niin ensin sisimmäinen on tyhjentynyt syystä tai toisesta ja se lämmittää ja rasittaa uloimmaista rengasta niin paljon, että suuremmassa nopudessa se räjähtää varsin nopeasti.
Yleensä tuollaisessa turmassa menee pyöräkotelon teräksiset sisälokasuojat sen verran myttyyn, että tien päällä pyörien vaihtaminen on ilman kunnollisia työkaluja aika talkoo.
Yleensä tuollaiset turmat eivät vahingoita vetoakselistoa, mutta jarruputket ja erilaiset akselin tukirakenteet voivat vaurioitua.

----------


## vudeman

Auto 66 on varmaan lähtenyt korjaukseen, kun on siirtynyt pois tallin pihasta, mihin se oli hinattu palamisen jälkeen... Sitä en tiedä sanoa missä auto on korjattavana, kun en ole käynyt Liikenteen korjaamolla katsomassa jos se sinne olisi hinattu, mutta TeeJii varmaan osaa sanoa...

----------


## TeeJii

Olen ollut viikon sivussa ruodusta, mutta selvittelen asiaa, kun menen tänään talleille...

Mitäs SatLi #23 teki tie 204:lla eilen ja mukamas siirtoajossa... tai niin väitti ainakin linjakilvet?

Tuli vaan mieleeni, että kelloaika olisi sopinut 20:15 lähtöön satamasta, mutta kyseinen auto ei käynyt huovinrinteen lenkkiä eikä edes Säkylässä...

Toinen pieni homma on se, että senhän pitäisi aloittaa taas noi OULU:n reissut...

----------


## TeeJii

#66 on viety Scanialle.

Huittisissa oli tallin pihassa jälleen ruotsista uitetty fifty....

havaittu tänään kello 04:15

----------


## vudeman

> Olen ollut viikon sivussa ruodusta, mutta selvittelen asiaa, kun menen tänään talleille...
> 
> Mitäs SatLi #23 teki tie 204:lla eilen ja mukamas siirtoajossa... tai niin väitti ainakin linjakilvet?
> 
> Tuli vaan mieleeni, että kelloaika olisi sopinut 20:15 lähtöön satamasta, mutta kyseinen auto ei käynyt huovinrinteen lenkkiä eikä edes Säkylässä...
> 
> Toinen pieni homma on se, että senhän pitäisi aloittaa taas noi OULU:n reissut...


Nyt en osaa sanoa, mitä 23 teki siellä, luulisin että ollut varmaan saattokeikalla... Tänään 23 aloitti taas Oulun vuorossa 4 viikon ajojakson.

----------


## vudeman

> #66 on viety Scanialle.


Kun se oli tuolla tallilla rasvamontulla moottoritilan pelti auki, niin tulipalon aikaan saannos näytti tältä.

----------


## TeeJii

#24 on edelleen pajalla, kun eivät saa Volvolta jotakin osaan, jota kuulemma eivät osaa valmistaa ja #66 saataneen ehkä pian pois sieltä Karkkilassa sijaitsevasta Bussihuollosta tjsp...
http://www.suomenbussihuolto.fi/

----------


## killerpop

Satakunnan Liikenteellä on tapahtunut yhtä sun toista kaluston suhteen viimeaikoina.

Noteeraamatta ei voi olla Ruotsista uitettuja autoja, joita on tullut mm numeroille #205, #237, #168
Tässä #168 http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/import/kor...I837FI&lang=FI
#205 = Flyer 520 http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/import/kor...S396SE&lang=FI
#237 on puolestaan Fifty L94, mutta kumpi Vårgårdabuss?
- http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/import/kor...E985SE&lang=FI
- http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/import/kor...H845SE&lang=FI

Poistoista en ole ihan tasalla, mutta Huittisissa romuaitauksessa on ollut jo pidemmän aikaa

----------


## TeeJii

Kierrot taas ookoo, kun #66 rullaa taas 01:00/07:00 kiekalla, joten #33 on takaisin meidän kiepillä...

Kokemäen välille tullut auto nr #72...

----------


## TeeJii

Auto nr #24 on jälleen pajalla, kun heti testilenkillä oli kuulemma sisuskalut hyökänneet pihalle eli siis taitanee olla VOLVO:lla...
Vudeman vois kertoa lisää, jos vaan tietää?

----------


## TeeJii

Koskilinjoilta tullut auto on saanut numerokseen #74 ja olin sillä viime yönä reissussa ja ihan normaali Lahtikko tuntui olevan, mutta ne kattopitkät 
ovat ihan ookoo, vaikka ovatkin ihan jäniksenpapanoiden kokoiset...

Helsingin yöreissulle on kaavailtu ns uusia autoja eli siis kyseessä olisi SatLi # ja #10 vuoropäivinä vuorottelee jotenkin...

http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb3/kuva.php?nayta=1185 tai http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb3/kuva.php?nayta=1189

----------


## TEP70

Onkohan tämä harjoitusväline entinen Lauttakylän Auton #138?

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/videot/aut...443378091.html

----------


## killerpop

Näemmä Satakunnan Liikenne on käynyt taas kaupoilla ja haalinut kalustoonsa lisää Turun Volvo 7000:ia, nyt kalustoon liittyi TYJ-564 ja EYG-879.

Kalustoa on myös poistunu vanhemmasta päästä, ainakin oranssiraitaiset #251 ja #259

----------


## bussifriikki

Onko millään KA:n yhtiöllä OmniExpressejä?

----------


## antsa

Eipä ole yhtään omniexpressiä yhtymässä. Ei ole edes kaupoissa tullut kalustoon.

----------


## Sakke100

> Kalustoa on myös poistunu vanhemmasta päästä, ainakin oranssiraitaiset #259


Tämän EFC-200 Victorin alkuajat hieman tarkemmin sanoen menee tällä tavoin:
1989   PTL-Posti
1990 - 1995 Postilinjat
1996 - 1999 Gold Line Oy

----------


## TeeJii

Kyllähän SatLi:lla on mielestäni Huittisissa ainakin yksi oranssiraitainen auto ainakin pihassa...tiedä sitten niiden ajelutuksista..

----------


## kalle.

Ilmeisesti enää ei ole ainuttakaan linja-autoa Lauttakylän Auton nimellä kaupallisessa ajossa, kun satakunnan auto numero 137 (Volvo B10M-Delta 501 vuodelta 1990) oli maalattu siniseen raitaan ja kylkiin teipattu "Satakunnan liikenne." Autosta on myös riisuttu Mitronin LCD-linjakilpi pois ja tilalle asetettu nauhakilvet.
137 oli viimeinen auto joka aikanaan tuli ruskeissa väreissä Lauttakylän Autolle ja nyt reilut 23 vuotta myöhemmin ilmeisesti siis myös viimeinen joka liikkennöi ylipäätään Lauttakylän Auton nimissä.
Museoautoja Lauttis-väreissä taitaa vielä toistaiseksi olla pari kappaletta olemassa.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Autosta on myös riisuttu Mitronin LCD-linjakilpi pois ja tilalle asetettu nauhakilvet.


Mikäs järki siinä on?  :Confused:

----------


## Koala

> Mikäs järki siinä on?


Mennyt rikki ja laitettu ensimmäinen käteenosunut romu tilalle, veikkaan ma...

----------


## TeeJii

Palanut auto #60 on viety hinurilla Lahteen...

----------


## Star 701

> Palanut auto #60 on viety hinurilla Lahteen...


Meinaavatkohan kunnostaa siitä sitten vielä auton?.. Veikkaanpa että tulee päätymään J.V Bussi-groupin pihamaalle Enonkoskelle ennenpitkään, jos pahemmin palanut.. Näin kuvan autosta, niin takaseinä oli aikalailla kärsineen näköinen..

----------


## Star 701

> Meinaavatkohan kunnostaa siitä sitten vielä auton?.. Veikkaanpa että tulee päätymään J.V Bussi-groupin pihamaalle Enonkoskelle ennenpitkään, jos pahemmin palanut.. Näin kuvan autosta, niin takaseinä oli aikalailla kärsineen näköinen..


On kuulemma Lahdessa ilman kilpiä.. Seuranaan #150 UFU-636 B12/Lahti Eagle 451 ja #256 YAR-405 B12/Lahti Eagle 451, jotka ovat myöskin ilman kilpiä..

----------


## Star 701

> Mennyt rikki ja laitettu ensimmäinen käteenosunut romu tilalle, veikkaan ma...



Jospa se tuo Mitronin linjakilpi tosiaan hajonnut, ja tilalle laitettu jostain purkuun menneestä autosta toiset kilvet tilalle, taikka sitten on ollut varastossa jemmassa, jotka on voitu laittaa tuohon tilalle.. Kun minunmielestäni KA hyödyntää aikalailla hyvin tavaraa noista purkuun menevistä autoista (linjakilvet, muut tavarat ym..)

Kun aikaisemmin mainitsin Eagleista #150 ja #256, jotka olivat purkuun menossa niin niistä oli linjakilvet otettu pois.

----------


## TeeJii

Jyväskylän Liikenteen #401 siirtynyt Satakunnan Liikenteelle ja saanut numeron #72, rekistery SYS-202

----------


## antsa

Se siirtyi jo alkukesästä ja rekisteri on SYL-202.

----------


## kalle.

Kalevan Liikenne on ilmeisesti jäämässä nimenä pois.
Tänään Tampereen linjalla 25 Volvo 8700 numero 305, jossa oli Satakunnan Liikenne -teippaukset. 
Joku Citywideista 301-304 oli menossa, ilmeisesti Tampereelle, Vammalan kohdalla VT12:lla ja myös siinä ainakin nokassa oli Satakunnan Liikenne -teippaukset ja linjakilvessä teksti "Satakunnan liikenne"

----------


## ripperi

> Kalevan Liikenne on ilmeisesti jäämässä nimenä pois.
> Tänään Tampereen linjalla 25 Volvo 8700 numero 305, jossa oli Satakunnan Liikenne -teippaukset. 
> Joku Citywideista 301-304 oli menossa, ilmeisesti Tampereelle, Vammalan kohdalla VT12:lla ja myös siinä ainakin nokassa oli Satakunnan Liikenne -teippaukset ja linjakilvessä teksti "Satakunnan liikenne"


Vuoden vaihteessa fuusioidaan satakunnan liikenteeseen.

----------


## kalle.

Heikennyksiä ilmeisesti tulossa ainakin Hki-Rauma/Pori välien bussitarjontaan:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/halpabussien_k...rojaan/7867149

----------


## rane

Uusi toimitusjohtaja huomasi, ettei bussiliikenne suju kuin latinotanssit.
No, jos päivä liiaksi venyy bussin odottelun takia, mennään sitten omalla autolla, ja toki Onnibus ajaa myös hiljaisempina aikoina, otaksun.

----------


## J_J

Satakunnan Liikenne aloittaa yt-neuvottelut...

http://yle.fi/uutiset/halpabussien_k...ttajaa/7918985

----------


## rane

Yhteysvuorot Helsinki-Vantaalle lopetetaan, pakko ajatella vain kannattavuutta.

http://www.satakunnankansa.fi/Sataku...eysvuoron.html

----------


## kuukanko

> Yhteysvuorot Helsinki-Vantaalle lopetetaan


Satakunnan Liikenteen syöttyövuoroja Helsinki-Vantaalle ajaa alihankintana Vainion Liikenne. Lopettaminen vaikuttaa varmasti myös Vainion Liikenteen omien Turusta tulevien vuorojen lentokenttäsyöttöjen kannattavuuteen, nähtäväksi jää miten niiden käy.

Odottelen myös mielenkiinnolla, lakkautetaanko muita pikavuoroyhteyksiä lentokentälle Kehäradan vuoksi. Esim. Koiviston Auton Lahti - lentokenttä -vuorot näyttävät usein kulkevan aika tyhjillään.

----------


## Miska

> Odottelen myös mielenkiinnolla, lakkautetaanko muita pikavuoroyhteyksiä lentokentälle Kehäradan vuoksi. Esim. Koiviston Auton Lahti - lentokenttä -vuorot näyttävät usein kulkevan aika tyhjillään.


Tuo riippuu varmasti myös hinnoittelusta. KA-yhtymä tiputti Helsinki - Lahti -välillä hintansa 10 euroon, mutta lentoasemalta kyytiin nousevat saavat ainakin toistaiseksi pulittaa matkastaan 22 euroa. 10 euron hinta olisikin jo houkutteleva, kun bussilla pääsee vaihtamatta matka-ajan ollessa vain hieman pidempi kuin junalla Tikkurilassa vaihtaen. Edullinen hinta voisi houkutella kyytiin myös niitä, jotka tähän mennessä ovat ajaneet Helsinki-Vantaalle henkilöautolla. Savonlinja-yhtiöillä hinta lentoasemaltakin laski 9 euroon, mutta sillä suurin osa yhteyksistä sisältää järjestetyn vaihdon Keravan levähdysalueella.

----------


## Lasse

> Satakunnan Liikenteen syöttyövuoroja Helsinki-Vantaalle ajaa alihankintana Vainion Liikenne. Lopettaminen vaikuttaa varmasti myös Vainion Liikenteen omien Turusta tulevien vuorojen lentokenttäsyöttöjen kannattavuuteen, nähtäväksi jää miten niiden käy.


Toistaiseksi jatkuvat, ehkä jopa lisääntyvät. Täytyy muistaa, että vain Lentoasemalta päin on voitu kuljettaa sekä Turkulaiset että Porilaiset samalla autolla. Espoosta se ei ole onnistunut kun Turun bussit saapuvat :10 ja Porista tulevat :35. Aamun ensimmäinen lähtö kentältä 4:55 on sekin ajettu vain Turun autolle.
Lisäksi Turun matkustajamäärät ovat huomattavasti suuremmat kuin Porin/Rauman.
Järjellä ajateltuna Turkulaisen ei edes kannata vaihtaa bussia junaan Kehäradan myötä. Express vuorot kun vievät Turusta kentälle 2h 10min, ja juuri express-yhteyksiä onkin lisätty, viimeksi vuodenvaihteessa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Järjellä ajateltuna Turkulaisen ei edes kannata vaihtaa bussia junaan Kehäradan myötä. Express vuorot kun vievät Turusta kentälle 2h 10min, ja juuri express-yhteyksiä onkin lisätty, viimeksi vuodenvaihteessa.


Tästä tulee mieleen, että eikös suoranaisesti kannattaisi ajaa pikavuoroja nimen omaan lentokentälle ja jättää keskusta kokonaan väliin, kun kehärataa käyttäen pääsee kentältä helposti jatkamaan eteenpäin. Ainakin näin niistä suunnista, joihin menee suora ratayhteys. Valtakunnallisen tieverkon näkökulmasta lentoaseman seutu on paljon Kamppia keskeisemmin sijoittunut ja siinä syntyisi isot säästöt kiitos nopeamman kalustokierron, jos keskusta-ajon saisi pois. Tämä nyt voi olla jo liikaviisas ajatus, mutta ehkä jonkin bussiyhtiön kannattaisi harkita tällaistakin pikavuoroverkostoa, ehkäpä juuri Koiviston auto -konsernin.

----------


## killerpop

> Tästä tulee mieleen, että eikös suoranaisesti kannattaisi ajaa pikavuoroja nimen omaan lentokentälle ja jättää keskusta kokonaan väliin, kun kehärataa käyttäen pääsee kentältä helposti jatkamaan eteenpäin. Ainakin näin niistä suunnista, joihin menee suora ratayhteys. Valtakunnallisen tieverkon näkökulmasta lentoaseman seutu on paljon Kamppia keskeisemmin sijoittunut ja siinä syntyisi isot säästöt kiitos nopeamman kalustokierron, jos keskusta-ajon saisi pois. Tämä nyt voi olla jo liikaviisas ajatus, mutta ehkä jonkin bussiyhtiön kannattaisi harkita tällaistakin pikavuoroverkostoa, ehkäpä juuri Koiviston auto -konsernin.


Vaikka käytettävissäni ei olekaan mitään matkustajalaskentoja, niin tehdään sitten omien havaintojen pohjalta sellaisia.


Jos aamun ja iltapäivän työmatkaliikenteet jätetään pois, on kentälle menijöitä ENINTÄÄN joka toinen. Siis todellakin enintään. Ja työmatkaliikenteessä tuo joka toinen on vielä enemmän yläkanttiin. Havainnot ovat toisaalta hyvin 3-tie -keskeisiä, mutta tarjonta ja tarpeet varmaan heijastuvat muualekin Suomeen.

Satakunnan Liikenteen päätös luopua tästä lentokenttäsyöttöjen alihankintakuviosta on kieltämättä mielenkiintoinen. Toiseen suuntaan tosiaan liitynnät olisi hoituneet muiden 1-tien Vainion vuorojen yhteydessä, mutta ongelma lienikin juuri tämä suunta kentälle. Palvelun nimissä itse olisin toivonut tällaisen järjestelyn jatkuvan myös tulevaisuudessa, mutta kaikella on hintansa.

Ville O. Turusen kaavailema lentokenttäliikenne on kyllä aivan varmasti ainakin perinteisten pikavuoroyritysten tiedossa ja sinne myös vuoroja ajavat primetime-aikaan. Sen sijaan kentälle päättyvät vuorot voisivat olla monelle työmatkaa tekevälle täysi katastrofi. Lisäksi muuttuneen kilpailutilanteen myötä Helsingin keskustan saavutettavuus on ihan itseisarvo.

Johtopäätöksenä voisi melkein sanoa, että Seutulan kentälle _päättyvät_ vuorot eivät olisi kovinkaan kannattavia, vaan pikemminkin ongelma yritysten taloudelle. Jos kenttä saadaan hoidettua esim yövuorojen reiteillä kohtuullisin kustannuksin ajamalla sen kautta, tämä on hyvinkin ok. Ja yhdellä autolla kannattaa ajaa toki kahden auton vaihtajat, kuten tuolta 1/2-tien suunnasta on ollut tapana.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ville O. Turusen kaavailema lentokenttäliikenne on kyllä aivan varmasti ainakin perinteisten pikavuoroyritysten tiedossa ja sinne myös vuoroja ajavat primetime-aikaan. Sen sijaan kentälle päättyvät vuorot voisivat olla monelle työmatkaa tekevälle täysi katastrofi. Lisäksi muuttuneen kilpailutilanteen myötä Helsingin keskustan saavutettavuus on ihan itseisarvo.
> 
> Johtopäätöksenä voisi melkein sanoa, että Seutulan kentälle _päättyvät_ vuorot eivät olisi kovinkaan kannattavia, vaan pikemminkin ongelma yritysten taloudelle. Jos kenttä saadaan hoidettua esim yövuorojen reiteillä kohtuullisin kustannuksin ajamalla sen kautta, tämä on hyvinkin ok. Ja yhdellä autolla kannattaa ajaa toki kahden auton vaihtajat, kuten tuolta 1/2-tien suunnasta on ollut tapana.


Kysymys kuuluukin lähinnä, kuinka moni tyytyisi vuoroon, joka jää lentokentälle. (Eli pitäisi sitten jatkaa lähijunalla Helsinkiin.) Tai paremminkin, kuinka paljon edullisempi lipun pitäisi olla, jotta tämä kelpaisi. Ja mikä olisi sitten tämän suhde alentuneisiin tuotantokustannuksiin.

----------


## MJG

> Yhteysvuorot Helsinki-Vantaalle lopetetaan, pakko ajatella vain kannattavuutta.
> 
> http://www.satakunnankansa.fi/Sataku...eysvuoron.html


Kehäradasta on tässä tehty syntipukki, jolla yritetään peitellä pieleen mennyttä liikkeenjohtamista. Ei kehärata tuo mitään uutta lentokenttäyhteyksiin ykkös- ja kakkostien suunnan bussiliikenteen kannalta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ei kehärata tuo mitään uutta lentokenttäyhteyksiin ykkös- ja kakkostien suunnan bussiliikenteen kannalta.


Satakunnan Kansa ei käsittääkseni kommentoinut niinkään tiesuuntien näkökulmasta tuota lentokenttäyhteyttä vaan enemmänkin pääkeskuksensa Porin kannalta. Kyllähän se Porin juna edelleenkin tulee pääkaupunkiin Tikkurilan kautta. Tikkurilasta kentälle ei Kehäradan junalla ole 1.7.2015 alkaen kovinkaan monen minuutin junamatka. Mutta kuten lehdessäkin sanottiin, bussiyhtiön päätökseen vaikuttivat muutkin seikat.

----------


## MJG

> Satakunnan Kansa ei käsittääkseni kommentoinut niinkään tiesuuntien näkökulmasta tuota lentokenttäyhteyttä vaan enemmänkin pääkeskuksensa Porin kannalta. Kyllähän se Porin juna edelleenkin tulee pääkaupunkiin Tikkurilan kautta. Tikkurilasta kentälle ei Kehäradan junalla ole 1.7.2015 alkaen kovinkaan monen minuutin junamatka. Mutta kuten lehdessäkin sanottiin, bussiyhtiön päätökseen vaikuttivat muutkin seikat.


Se Satakunnan liikenteen bussi nyt kuitenkin kulkee kakkostietä Espoon kautta, ei raiteita Tikkurilan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Se Satakunnan liikenteen bussi nyt kuitenkin kulkee kakkostietä Espoon kautta, ei raiteita Tikkurilan.


Totta ihmeessä, mutta vastaavalla tavalla maanteitä pitkin muidenkin suuntien pikavuorot saapuvat Helsinkiin, käymättä Tikkurilassa. Mutta niiden kaikkien paitsi Turun suunnan bussien päähaastaja juna taas tarjoaa 1.7. alkaen entiseen nähden huomattavan nopean ja helposti hahmotettavan yhteyden lentoasemalle Tikkurilan vaihtoyhteyteen perustuen. On ymmärrettävää, että bussialalla käydään keskusteluja Kehäradan aikaansaamasta muuttuneesta tilanteesta.

     Niissä tilanteissa kun bussien omia lentokenttäliityntöjä mahdollisesti karsitaan, bussilla tuleva voi vaihtaa Kehäradan junaan Helsingin keskustassa, aivan kuten Satakunnan Kansassa kerrotaan. Busseille riittää kysyntää jatkossakin, ovathan ne usein edullisia ja niiden reitti- ja pikavuoropysäkkiverkosto ylivertainen junayhteyksiin verrattuna.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Niissä tilanteissa kun bussien omia lentokenttäliityntöjä mahdollisesti karsitaan, bussilla tuleva voi vaihtaa Kehäradan junaan Helsingin keskustassa, aivan kuten Satakunnan Kansassa kerrotaan. Busseille riittää kysyntää jatkossakin, ovathan ne usein edullisia ja niiden reitti- ja pikavuoropysäkkiverkosto ylivertainen junayhteyksiin verrattuna.


Hmmm. Bussilla Kamppiin, siitä laukkuja raahaten päärautatieasemalle (joko suoraan kävellen tai metrolla tasonvaihtoineen ja lippu maksaen) jotta pääsee istumaan lähes puoli tuntia Kehäradan junassa? Ei tuo nyt ihan fantastiselta yhteydeltä kuulosta.

Ihan "urheilumielessä" palasin 6-vuotiaani kanssa lomareissulta Berliinistä viime viikolla siten, että kävelimme Wittenbergplatzilta Zoon pysäkille, mistä X9-bussilla Tegelin kentälle, lento Helsinkiin, Paunulla Tampereelle, kävellen linja-autoasemalta Keskustorille, mistä bussilla kotiin Pispalaan. Mukana kaksi isoa matkalaukkua, yksi vedettävä käsimatkatavara ja yksi käsimatkatavarareppu. 6-vuotias ei luonnollisesti pystynyt osallistumaan isojen laukkujen raahaamiseen vaan veti sitä kevyttä pikkulaukkua perässään. Halusin varta vasten todistaa että onnistuu, mutta kyllä tuossa aika rajoilla käytiin sen suhteen mihin ihminen ylipäätään suostuu. Yksin työmatkoilla on vähän helpompaa, mutta ei ole aina hupia sekään. (Wittenbergplatz-Zoo olisi päässyt myös metrolla, mutta sitä en halunnut tuollaisen laukkumäärän kanssa edes yrittää, kun kadulla etenee helpommin, joskin hitaammin.)

----------


## kalle.

Tuon kehäradan hyöty verrattuna nykyiseen Finnair-bussiin lienee nolla kun matkaa tehdään keskustasta lentoasemalle.
Taitaa käytännössä olla hitaampi jopa monessa kohtaa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Hmmm. Bussilla Kamppiin, siitä laukkuja raahaten päärautatieasemalle (joko suoraan kävellen tai metrolla tasonvaihtoineen ja *lippu maksaen*) jotta pääsee istumaan lähes puoli tuntia Kehäradan junassa? Ei tuo nyt ihan fantastiselta yhteydeltä kuulosta.


Siitä en ole eri mieltä, ei ole fantastista ei, mutta sen verran tarkennan, että siinähän voi metroon mennessä ostaa suoraan seutulipun, jolloin ei tarvitse ennen Kehäradan junaa sellaista ostaa.  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hmmm. Bussilla Kamppiin, siitä laukkuja raahaten päärautatieasemalle (joko suoraan kävellen tai metrolla tasonvaihtoineen ja lippu maksaen) jotta pääsee istumaan lähes puoli tuntia Kehäradan junassa? Ei tuo nyt ihan fantastiselta yhteydeltä kuulosta.


Tämä SK:ssa esitetty matkustamistapa ei varmastikaan kilpaile käytettävyydellään, vaan on enemmänkin todellinen vaihtoehto silloin, kun kytätään mahdollisimman halpoja tarjouslippuja itse kaukobussimatkalle ja halutaan selvityä lentokenttämatkastakin pelkällä seutulipun hinnalla (mihin tosiaan sisältyy tlajusenkin mainitsema mahdollinen metrosiirtymä Kamppi - Rautatieasema).

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Siitä en ole eri mieltä, ei ole fantastista ei, mutta sen verran tarkennan, että siinähän voi metroon mennessä ostaa suoraan seutulipun, jolloin ei tarvitse ennen Kehäradan junaa sellaista ostaa.


No niinpä tietenkin. Ajatus pätkähti tuossa kohtaa.  :Smile:

----------


## Madmax

> Tuo riippuu varmasti myös hinnoittelusta. KA-yhtymä tiputti Helsinki - Lahti -välillä hintansa 10 euroon, mutta lentoasemalta kyytiin nousevat saavat ainakin toistaiseksi pulittaa matkastaan 22 euroa. 10 euron hinta olisikin jo houkutteleva, kun bussilla pääsee vaihtamatta matka-ajan ollessa vain hieman pidempi kuin junalla Tikkurilassa vaihtaen. Edullinen hinta voisi houkutella kyytiin myös niitä, jotka tähän mennessä ovat ajaneet Helsinki-Vantaalle henkilöautolla. Savonlinja-yhtiöillä hinta lentoasemaltakin laski 9 euroon, mutta sillä suurin osa yhteyksistä sisältää järjestetyn vaihdon Keravan levähdysalueella.


Toiveesi on kuultu Metsäpietilässä http://www.koivistonauto.fi/ajankoht...2742015-alkaen

----------

